# Play time



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

Just a little brag. My shepherd does not go to dog parks and has never played with other dogs. She has been socialized but always on the leash, has her IPO 1. Never had problems with other dogs other than when she was 1 year of age and she was attacked by Rotti which was trespassing on our property. So long story she has never played off leash with other dogs or had a dog share her space in the house. She is intact female 3 years of age. She has high prey and hunt drive and animals ( rabbit ground hog etc) are fair game, so did not know how she would respond to small dog 20lbs.

My son has a rescue beagle/pug fixed female 3 yrs of age, he had no one to look after this dog over the holidays so it had to come with him.
We introduced dogs on neutral ground without leashes.
The ususal dog greetings and discussions occurred.
We had no issues, outside or inside the house. The dogs were great together. My dog was great, read the other dogs body language correctly. I was concerned of the size difference but this was not an issue my dog seemed to take this into consideration. 

Point of this post, she never played with other dogs, or interacted freely with other dogs and yet it was like she had always done this and knew all the rules of engagement. 
I think because she is very bonded with me and her pack is me that I also had no issues with obedience during these encounters.
It was great to watch the 2 of them play. She is such a stable dog

Laurel

Laurel


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Laurel That is great . I think the combination of her relationship w/ you ,your training and her genes( I saw Carmspack) all together that possible. Enjoy your holidays you and Journey. That is a great bragg for both of you!


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes it was great and something I must admit was always curious and anxious about as to how she would be.
Carmen was right again. I was instructed to socialize her but no nose to nose with other dogs let her bond with me,I am her pack. Let her be a puppy and show me what she brings to the table. Let her develop with minimal training for the first year which is what I did. She did not start IPO until she was 2.

She is an amazing dog and I am so grateful to have these experiences with her.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Fantastic!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great news!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Awwwww....sounds like a wonderful furbaby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

